# Siege of La Rochelle



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2005)

The Siege of La Rochelle was a sad chapter in the Wars of Religion in France. Following the 1598 Edict of Nantes, Huguenots were permitted to live in specified, fortified towns. One by one they fell to royalist forces. La Rochelle was the last Huguenot city to fall, despite English attempts to break the siege. It happened after a 14-month siege on October 28, 1628. This effectively ended all organized resistance to the Roman Catholic establishment in France, with the exception of the Camisard War (1702-1710).


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 25, 2005)

And the price of victory? A decades-long slide into ruin, culminating in the ghastly productions of the thoroughly athiestic (but very _religious_)Revolution: the Terror, depopulation of the Vendee, mass drownings of entire cities and villiages (because guillotines and cannons were inefficient). The catalogue of that catastrophe and the rest is still branded in France's bosom. It will not be expunged until God brings the descendants of those that rejected the Reformation to hate and repudiate their entire awful past--500 years now of rejecting the gospel--and they become the most Christian land of Europe.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2005)

It has long been my prayer that God would in mercy remove the blindness and hardness of heart from modern secular France and cause _les psaumes de David_ to be sung again once more in the language of Calvin. France purged the godly from her land and after a Reign of Terror and centuries of secularization only an estimated two percent of France is Protestant today. The Protestant Federation of France celebrated its 100th anniversary today (founded October 25, 1905), but its fruit is minimal. I know of Protestant missionaries in France, and a great Protestant seminary in Aix-en-Provence, but we need to pray that God would pour out his holy spirit. How dark it was before Luther nailed his 95 theses to the wall in Wittenberg! Even in Calvin's day he had to flee. But at one time a quarter of France was Huguenot and the psalms were sung everywhere from the royal palaces to the peasant fields. God have mercy upon France and grant revival once again! 

A poem I wrote years ago:

The Desire of All Nations (Haggai 2.7)

Tongues shall be redeemed
And Calvin's land sing
Psalms again esteemed
Unto Christ our King

Jesu, who from the throne
Doth in heaven reign
Loves to hear his own
Glorify his name

But Zion's walls breached
The world now dark lies
Revolution preached
Wicked men arise

Evil is called good
Not thy law defined
Yet shall kings who should
Kiss the Son divine

God, thine own cause plead
Hear those prayers of old
Do thy people lead
Glory to unfold

Thy plan consummate
Return to acclaim
The praise shall be great
On earth to thy name


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 25, 2005)

And kick out Islam that's all over France!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 26, 2005)

Some think that France could soon have a Muslim majority.


----------

